# A Question about Food



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

After I had Skipper put down in January, I was left with about 2 pounds of his food (Natural Balance Duck & Potato). It's still perfectly good and I don't just want to throw it away. I would like to give it to the new puppy. Do you think I should mix a little in with the puppy food (not sure what kind I'm getting yet) or just give it as treats?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'd get rid of it. It might have gone a bit rancid by now.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't think it would go rancid that quickly. If it was me I'd use it as treats but only very sparingly at first. Maybe freeze it until she comes home to be on the safe side?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

When we lost our old dog last year we had lots of food and harnesses etc that we weren't sure what to do with (it was adult food though, is yours one of those you can feed at any age?) anyway we eventually decided to give everything to our local rehoming shelter so at least some good came of it xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I was going to suggest donation the food to a local rescue. Then you can give your pup puppy food which would be better.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

When Charlie died we gave his food to the local Cats Protection. 20kgs of food my other cat Meg doesn't like.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We donated Emma's food to a rescue shelter too.


----------

